# Corn snake drinks water



## Jafar (Nov 2, 2016)

This is a little funny video about my corn snake drinking water, hope you enjoy the video, thanks for watching  

[video=youtube;iXtZ1Fsgo64]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXtZ1Fsgo64[/video]


----------

